# XM Chill



## SubaruWRX (Apr 20, 2007)

How many people just love this channel?

I've found so many new artists on that channel it's unreal... in 4 months I've found 6 of them that I checked out more.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I used to listen to XM Chill every so often when it was first added, but haven't tuned in in a while. After Uncle Sam goes off the air in 2 hours, I think I'll put Chill on. I never really knew Dance/Elecrtonica music existed before XM, I didn't care for it at first, but once I started to listen, I realized it wasn't half bad, just like Southern Gospel on Enlighten. One things for sure, it's channels like this that prove why satellite radio is really a superior audio medium.


----------



## SubaruWRX (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah I finally broke down that day and went with XM I got SO tired of hearing the same song 4 times within a 1 hour period.. So bad that I just switched off the radio driving home I just could not take it anymore.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I know what you mean, and my ride into work is 12 minutes, a little longer if I actually do the speed limit (like that will ever happen) or get stuck by a train  I do a lot of driving for fun, taking road trips and getting myself lost all while discovering new places in this general area, having XM and Sirius make it so much more enjoyable Last night I did tune into XM Chill and on my way home from work I listed to Chill on Sirius. This unique format is a real treasure and it’s so great to know you can actually listen to smooth electonica without having to hop on to some specialty internet radio stream, and a lot of good that will do on the road.


----------

